# Adapter For Router Crafter



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many have ask about the 
Craftsman # 25256 Drive Adapter For Router Crafter
Craftsman # 25256 Drive Adapter For Router Crafter - eBay (item 310301962714 end time Mar-11-11 18:23:08 PST)

Now is the time to get one on eBay..

======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------

